# 1970 Frame body mount measurements.



## 70GT-37 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,
Looking for some hard data on body mounting hole dimensions for a 1970 Tempest GT-37. Have to repair a few holes and don't want to screw them up. All I can find is stuff for Chevelle frames. Probably close but don't want to guess on that and it be wrong. Any help would be great! Thanks again.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the 70 Service Manual.


----------



## 70GT-37 (Sep 19, 2019)

So, this might be a dumb question, but they don't have my model on here. Mine is a 3337. So a Tempest or t-37 and 2dr. hardtop. So can I just use a 4237? Tempest GTO 2dr hardtop.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes. Any '37 will work.


----------

